# Anyone been caught boarding out of bounds?



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

No and I usually don't because it always leads to a longer walk for myself in the end.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

people who do that are purely retarded.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> people who do that are purely retarded.


thanks mom


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, they will pull your pass here if they catch you.

Im not potentially throwing away 500 dollars for a few good runs, theres plenty of good terrain here not roped off.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Nope, they will pull your pass here if they catch you.
> 
> Im not potentially throwing away 500 dollars for a few good runs, theres plenty of good terrain here not roped off.


i heard about this but im looking for someone who actually got caught


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

So you can what? Ask for their autograph? Lol..

Two things can happen when you duck ropes, it depends on where you go, who catches you, and how much of a dick they want to be.

1) You get your ticket/season pass pulled and you arent allowed to come back for the season(or potentially ever).
2) You get arrested/charged with some misdemeanor by the county popo...


----------



## Lives2fly (Feb 8, 2010)

woah! You can just ride where you want in Europe - well in the places i've been anyway


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lives2fly said:


> woah! You can just ride where you want in Europe - well in the places i've been anyway


Well that's because in america...attorneys trump natural selection...ever wonder why US is getting dumber?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well that's because in america...attorneys trump natural selection...ever wonder why US is getting dumber?


Because of threads like this.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ski patrol yelled, threatened to take my pass.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i was thinking about hitting a very popular out of bounds trail at a NH mountain the other day. Went in to scope out the cover and when i came out there was a ski patrol chick there waiting for me and my buddy. She asked if we were thinking about riding it and we said, "nah not today." She said, "yeah you should wait until later in the week when the cover is a better." I was petty excited and expect nothing less from my favorite mountain in the east.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've had my pass pulled twice for it. both times at mt bachelor

on powder days sometimes we'd take runs on the far right side of rainbow chair. first time there was a visible line of orange sticks, but no rope and no round orange plastic "boundary do not cross" signs ontop of the sticks. unknowingly we blew past it, shredded the tree run, and while walking back to the resort on the cattrack along the highway ski patrol ride up on sleds and put the hammer down - i actually didn't even realize we had done anything wrong. i openly told them i had a season pass when they asked and they pulled me. i it was just for a week that time.

second time, exact same place.... this time i was aware that when we take this particular powder run we have to go left, back to the resort when we see aforementioned boundary line. problem was, there was nothing at all marked that day. no sticks, no nothing. when you get below the catchline there is no way to get back except to either walk back uphill in your track or ride it out to the cattrack. we got down to the cattrack, except this time we knew we had just ridden OB. cue the sound of a 2 stroke . this time i denied having a pass, told em i used a points ticket. fucking fascist mt bachelor ski patrol douchebag made me press myself to the goddamn scanner and spin around in a circle and my goddamn pass opened the gate thru my jacket.. i can't remember if it was 30 days or the rest of the season they took it for that time.

flame away


(mostly for other reasons) i will never buy a pass at bachelor again, and i did for 5+ years. not trying to say that i wasn't in the wrong both times - i was. ski patrol on that mt. for sure have a big chip on their shoulder, and their bad attitude trickles down and permeates to the lifties, lodge staff, etc.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pauly, I don't really know what you are ducking so it's hard to say. In Colorado the offense is actually judged by the number of ropes at the boundary. Stuff that is within the patrolled boundary of the area is generally a single rope. If caught ski patrol can take your pass. Generally speaking, on the first offense it's for two weeks and they might make you take a class before you get your pass back.

A two rope duck is generally outside of the resort boundaries. If your are caught doing that, the sheriff is usually called, you'll go before a judge, get fined, and spend 2-4 weekends being buried in the snow so the local avy dogs can locate you. Right in the middle of the season. One of the favorites of Summit county judges

A three rope duck is not recommended. Three ropes signify an area roped off because of avalanche danger. Some of these can be within the are boundary. Loveland has one such aspect. If you get caught doing that one, the sheriff will probably be called, you'll be arrested, and if patrol/S&R had to haul your ass out, you'll probably do some jail time. Summit county judges are especially harsh on that one.

Keep in mind the Colorado snow pack is especially dangerous this year. Playing in alpine terrain, out of bounds is akin to playing Russian Roulette. You might get away with it once or twice, but the bullet is in there. Large destructive avalanches are very possible if you hit the sweet spot. I've sworn off alpine terrain in the backcountry until the snow goes isothermic this season. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

It certainly seems like a victimless crime. You aren't stealing anything from anyone. You could even argue that you a helping people by making the in bounds runs less crowded. 

I'd worry that if something happened to me out there, no one would find me. if you fall in a tree hole, or are crumpled up under a cliff, it's unlikely anyone is going to be passing by. You'll be with your buddies, which is good, but it's not like something can't happen to all of you.

Maybe you are good enough that the trees and cliffs out there would be a piece of cake. Personally, if i was that good, i'd be strutting my stuff in the inbounds glades where i can show off to passers by.

That said, i know my brother poaches expansion trails all the time at Stratton. He works on the mountain, and i think he even rides them with some ski patrol guys. So getting "caught" doesn't really happen. Also the stuff he's riding are cleared trails that are to be opened in the coming years. That may be the kind of thing you are looking at. I'd say it's likely that what you want to ride is ridden by mountain employees. find them and become friends with them.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> It certainly seems like a victimless crime.


hardly, unfortunately...

the unknowing will follow your tracks and get themselves into trouble, if ski patrol sees your tracks they have to follow them to make your you're ok - its their job and they could get killed doing it.

snowolf is right.

if you want to ride backcountry get a good crew of homies, take an avy class, read Snow Sense over and over, spend days and nights in the backcountry far far away from any lift - its more fun anyway


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ski patrol certainly does not follow tracks that lead out of bounds of the resorts around here. They only do that if someone is reported missing, or if there is an incident, like an avalanche.

As far as the victimless crime goes. For the most part it's true. If you choose to go out of bounds, and have a successful run (most do, which is part of the problem) than there isn't really any harm. The problem comes when something bad does happen and now you have rescuers potentially putting their life in danger. This isn't just a ducking a rope thing at the resort, but a problem all backcountry users must evaluate. If I am riding at Berthoud pass and break my leg on an avalanche slope, rescuers will be putting their necks on the line to get me out of there. Just like as if the same thing happened by going out of bounds from a resort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I seen someone getting yelled at by the ski patrol for going out of bounds and they were telling him to give them his pass and he wouldn't. Then he started skating away and strapped in and started whipping down the mountain and the ski patrol started chasing him and were calling for backup on their walkie talkies. I couldn't stop laughin and until this day I wonder if he got away.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> and until this day I wonder if he got away.


i did THAT time :cheeky4:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Ride Jay Peak....ducking ropes is not only tollerated, its a way of life!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> Ride Jay Peak....ducking ropes is not only tollerated, its a way of life!


What ropes?


But I do get what the guys out west are saying. East coast ropes and west coast ropes are usually there for different reasons. Over here a lot of resorts rope off everything that isn't a groomer. They seem to thing that glades are stupid and resorts shouldn't allow people to enter the trees.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I have ducked ropes and also "illegally shuttled"....never been caught cuz I always grease the wheels...(that and I worked there for 7yrs and have dirt on almost everyone with athority) but....when I duck....I duck out then come back in......the way Powder is set up this is possible in a couple spots.... the reason there is a rope is because if you go left and don't stay on top of the ridge you will be lost in Lefties.....I know where this is.....others do not, and have been stuck hiking for a very long time....(well not for kill but he isn't human so....) My motto is "know before you go".....if I am at ANY other resort...I do not do this.....I don't know the area well enough to do it safely.....


----------



## Lives2fly (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been climbing and mountianeering for years and there are no boundries, no patrols and no rules. Each climber takes responsibility for his own safety and that of his climbing partners.

Its been quite an experience for me to go to ski resorts and discover mountains rurned into some kind of theme park with fences and ropes and bars and resteraunts!

I take every opportunity to ride ungroomed parts of the mountains and in the UK at least no one can stop me. Its illegal to restrict access to land for "recreational purposes" 

Means i get to burn "No Camping" signs aswell


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> What ropes?
> 
> 
> But I do get what the guys out west are saying. East coast ropes and west coast ropes are usually there for different reasons. Over here a lot of resorts rope off everything that isn't a groomer. They seem to thing that glades are stupid and resorts shouldn't allow people to enter the trees.


well they have those little orange ribbons that say, you go past this..good luck lol


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

I had 3 friends get caught all at different times. THis was back when I was working at Winter Park and had a LOT of pull with the higher ups in Ski patrol. I got all of them there passes back but they had to go to some classes and were without them for a week after I got them back for them (which equaled almost 3 weeks for 1 of them).


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> well they have those little orange ribbons that say, you go past this..good luck lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

thats cool that they let you guys do that.

i know its the east coast, but i'm surprised to see a sign like that with absolutely no mention of avalanche gear or avy danger...:dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

This pic is from the most open spot I found out there. So far our winter snowfall is only about 180" There might be a time when there is avy danger out there but right now is definitely not it.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah.. if you are talking about a small resort... like where i am now in ontario, there is no point. patrols find you quick and the slight reward of fresh tracks is not worth it for 4 minutes.

out west... those ropes aren't to keep you bounded in.. they are to prevent you from dying. if you are a good enough rider and know what you are doing (avi awareness and all that) you don't need to worry about getting in trouble because you should be hiking and earning those turns!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Few places on the east coast have true avy danger. It goes against everything I've learned to not carry avy gear when in the backcountry, but it seems the east coast is an exception. Most of the terrain is well treed and doesn't have the open slopes with wind loading that you see in the west. The exceptions are the slide paths in the Adirondacks, Mt Washington/Tuckerman's Ravine, Grosse Morne Park in Newfoundland, and the Chic Chocs in Quebec. I guess you could throw Baffin Island in there, but I seriously doubt anyone on this board is going to go there. I am sure there are a few more spots that have that particular danger that I didn't mention, but those are the popular ones that stick out and that I know of.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Few places on the east coast have true avy danger. It goes against everything I've learned to not carry avy gear when in the backcountry, but it seems the east coast is an exception. Most of the terrain is well treed and doesn't have the open slopes with wind loading that you see in the west. The exceptions are the slide paths in the Adirondacks, Mt Washington/Tuckerman's Ravine, Grosse Morne Park in Newfoundland, and the Chic Chocs in Quebec. I guess you could throw Baffin Island in there, but I seriously doubt anyone on this board is going to go there. I am sure there are a few more spots that have that particular danger that I didn't mention, but those are the popular ones that stick out and that I know of.


I know whiteface has about one avy a year...usually about this time of year.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Few places on the east coast have true avy danger. It goes against everything I've learned to not carry avy gear when in the backcountry, but it seems the east coast is an exception. Most of the terrain is well treed and doesn't have the open slopes with wind loading that you see in the west. The exceptions are the slide paths in the Adirondacks, Mt Washington/Tuckerman's Ravine, Grosse Morne Park in Newfoundland, and the Chic Chocs in Quebec. I guess you could throw Baffin Island in there, but I seriously doubt anyone on this board is going to go there. I am sure there are a few more spots that have that particular danger that I didn't mention, but those are the popular ones that stick out and that I know of.


Yeah I grew up riding Mount Mansfield. Smuggs had a ski anywhere policy but if you were out of the resort area you were subject to being charged for a rescue if required. I loved being able to just explore and see what was around. However, I would never think of such reckless abandon here on the west coast. Things are just a lot bigger and a lot more dangerous out here.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

planning on hiking tuckermans in a few weeks... hope i don't die!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i got caught on the east coast. it was the most rediculous thing ever. it was night and i jumped off this drop next to a light on the side of a run and jumped back on after about 20 feet. safety ranger saw me and clipped my pass for being out of bounds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> It certainly seems like a victimless crime. You aren't stealing anything from anyone. You could even argue that you a helping people by making the in bounds runs less crowded.
> 
> I'd worry that if something happened to me out there, no one would find me. if you fall in a tree hole, or are crumpled up under a cliff, it's unlikely anyone is going to be passing by. You'll be with your buddies, which is good, but it's not like something can't happen to all of you.
> 
> ...


If you trigger an avalanche above somebody... But east coast ropes are very very stupid, but I would still suggest you do your research before you duck them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I did it a lot in Taos on skis, but only a few times in crested butte.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

untouched snow is what i need and trees is what i want so ducking ropes for me is done almost everyday

shredlife-you should have been the first person to respond to this thread... instead i got a bunch of gossip

killclimbz-great info, i live in summit so that was perfect!

shadowrat-funny/true advice.... my roomies are lifties at keystone and cause of this i have been taught the best out of bound runs by them.... i love the trees at keystone!

lives2fly- pm me if you ever make it out to colorado


----------

